# 1936 ! !



## onecatahula (Dec 30, 2015)

!! WOW !!
Check out this 1936:
(not mine)

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/bik/5371924650.html


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 30, 2015)

More like a 1956!
Typo?


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 30, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> More like a 1956!
> Typo?




1960's, add another 10 years.
1966:


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2015)

way ahead of its time !


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2015)

vincev said:


> way ahead of its time !




Yep, I believe that's one of Schwinn's all new balloon tire bikes.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 30, 2015)

More like 1976. Can't tell if that's red or brown. Sure isn't worth $250!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 1, 2016)

Maybe the high kicked in just as they forgot and mixed up the photograph?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 1, 2016)

Just bought it for $275...*too soon?*


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jan 3, 2016)

76 Got one just like it in the shed. Can't get $50.00 out of it here in Indy.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2016)

vincev said:


> way ahead of its time !




Like the GE portable AM/FM radio somebody once listed on eBay as 1880s.

Maybe the good Doctor took it with him in Back To The Future Part III?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2016)

dave429 said:


> More like 1976. Can't tell if that's red or brown. Sure isn't worth $250!




That's 1960s red after years of oxidation, a lot of old Schwinns looked like that after 30 years, kept outside.


----------

